
Cloud Postgres (Beta)—PostgreSQL Clustering in the Clouds Made Simple - pomgranit
http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1435/
======
moe
Terribly misleading marketing blurb.

If I read this right then this is not a tool that you can download but a SaaS-
addon that works only on one fairly obscure cloud-platform (openhosting.com).

Too bad, I'd happily pay a license fee for a capable OSS(!) Toolchain that
integrates well with chef/puppet and any cloud. This is an area that would
greatly benefit from standardization - currently everyone rolls their own.

------
coenhyde
Interesting. I was just looking for a Postgres as a service this morning. I
decided to go with <https://postgres.heroku.com>

------
drewda
EnterpriseDB also offers a semi-managed version of Postgres that can run on
your own AWS account: <http://www.enterprisedb.com/cloud-database/amazon>

~~~
edgesrazor
We've been using it for nearly a year now and have been pretty happy with it.
Very little problems, and anything that has come up we've gotten very fast
response on. We're small, so it's just not cost feasible to have a full-time
DBA on staff. This is the next best thing I've found.

------
tvon
Looks like OpenHosting launched this on Nov 6th...

I guess pricing info is here?

<http://www.openhosting.com/pricing/calculator/>

------
ksec
Great, Sometimes i just wish Wordpress would officially support Postgre.

~~~
jacques_chester
It will never happen. Thousands of plugins and themes are written assuming
MySQL.

------
untog
Great to see Postgres starting to take off in the cloud- I far prefer it over
MySQL, but stuff like Amazon RDS has made MySQL more usable.

------
weldone
Very cool: it builds PG clusters so I don't have to! (Can I still bill my
clients as if I did the work?)

------
thedangler
I still like the idea that my postgre server is on my local network. It could
be used for backup.

------
ryandotsmith
I just tried their failover feature. It is really compelling. They deliver an
IP address for the master. This IP doesn't change during or after a failover.
I wonder if they can setup replicas in different availability zones.

------
anderspetersson
Cool. Heroku Postgres could use a challenger.

